# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Game of Thrones

## Metafire18

Nouvelle srie de HBO, Game of Thrones est l'adaptation des romans de George R.R Martin. 

On en est actuellement  l'pisode 9 de la saison 1. Cette saison couvre la moiti du premier tome des livres grosso modo. 

Je recommande cette srie qui est vraiment extra  tous points de vue.

Suivez-vous cette srie? 

Un petit trailer pour la route: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07EQq17YvYw&feature=related"]YouTube        - &#x202a;Le Trne de fer Trailer - fr&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

----------


## Lyche

Trs bon  ::ccool:: 
J'ai regard les 3premiers pisodes, les acteurs sont bons et le scnario est plutt pas mal! je plussoie

----------


## jbrasselet

J'ai dvor les bouquins et j'ai vu les 2 premiers pisodes. C'est fidle et les acteurs sont plutt bien choisi (Tyrion est vraiment top)
Par contre, avez-vous remarqu que toutes les femmes/filles font (beaucoup?) plus vieilles ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Livres excellents et tres bonne adaptation en srie. 

En plus la sortie de la srie a fait se bouger JRR Martin qui a enfin fini d'crire le tome suivant qu'il avait commenc il y a dj pas mal d'annes. Je vais enfin pouvoir connaitre la suite de l'histoire  ::D:  (sortie du livre dbut juillet).


Au niveau de la srie, le scnario du livre tant vraiment tres bon (a change des bouquins de fantastique avec les gentils et les mchants bien camps et les gentils qui gagnent toujours vu qu'ils sont gentils), il ne restait qu' mettre des bon acteurs pour obtenir quelque chose de trs bon et c'est le cas. Les acteurs sont vraiment bien choisis pour la plupart.


Au niveau de l'age, moi c'est plutot Snow qui m'a surpris, de mmoire il tait plus jeune dans le livre il me semble.

----------


## Erwy

> En plus la sortie de la srie a fait se bouger JRR Martin qui a enfin fini d'crire le tome suivant qu'il avait commenc il y a dj pas mal d'annes. Je vais enfin pouvoir connaitre la suite de l'histoire  (sortie du livre dbut juillet).


Ca fait un moment qu'il avait annonc pour cette priode, de toute faon chaque tome du trne de fer met plusieurs annes  tre crit.
Vu ce que j'ai pu en suivre, je n'ai vu aucun ralentissement ou acclaration sur ce sujet.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Mouais enfin a fait plusieurs fois qu'il devait sortir et qu'il l'a repouss pour au final indiquer sur son site qu'il ne donnait plus de date.

Si on prend les dlais entre chaque livre, a tend  l'augmentation tout de mme (1996, 1999, 2000, 2005 et 2011).

----------


## Metafire18

> Au niveau de l'age, moi c'est plutot Snow qui m'a surpris, de mmoire il tait plus jeune dans le livre il me semble.


Il a 14-15 ans dans le livre si je me souviens bien. L'acteur en a 24...  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

Au vu du scnario des bouquins, je plains pas mal Boromir  ::mrgreen:: .

L'pisode 10 est pass sur HBO hier soir non ? Ils prvoient combien d'pisodes ?

----------


## Metafire18

10 pour la saison 1.

Lvnement auquel tu fais rfrence a lieu  la fin de l'pisode 9.

----------


## Gnoce

> Au vu du scnario des bouquins, je plains pas mal Boromir .
> 
> L'pisode 10 est pass sur HBO hier soir non ? Ils prvoient combien d'pisodes ?


Boromir?

Je connais pas du tout les livres ni la srie, a a un rapport avec LOTR?

En tout cas vu vos remarques, je vais mater la srie. 
D'ailleurs en passant si y'a des gens sur betaseries ajoutez moi en ami (Globule) histoire d'avoir des ides de sries  commencer  :;):  (Ou envoyer moi votre mail en mp, histoire que je vous parraine).
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas allez jeter un oeil  :8-): .

----------


## ManusDei

> Boromir?
> 
> Je connais pas du tout les livres ni la srie, a a un rapport avec LOTR?


L'acteur qui joue Boromir dans LOTR joue Eddard Stark dans le Trne de Fer, un des personnages principaux de la srie, un des seigneurs les plus puissants du royaume, et grand soutien du roi.

----------


## Glutinus

Je n'ai pas lu le trne de fer (j'ai achet les trois premiers tomes en coffret, mais ils est en train de reposer tranquillement sous une pile de Silverberg, Kim Robinson, etc.) mais j'ai commenc  regarder la srie, deux pisodes.

Pour l'instant c'est assez sympathique, mais j'attends que les complots fusent encore plus violemment. En ce qui concerne le jeu des acteurs, je trouve qu'effectivement Sean Bean (Eddard) est exceptionnel, le roi aussi, par contre les autres ne m'ont pas emball. Un petit clin d'oeil  Daenerys et ses jolies marques de bronzage quand elle est nue !

Mme avis, quand Sansa Stark dit qu'elle a 13 ans, je me demandais si sa petite soeur n'en avait pas 6 en fait  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour l'instant c'est assez sympathique, mais j'attends que les complots fusent encore plus violemment. En ce qui concerne le jeu des acteurs, je trouve qu'effectivement Sean Bean (Eddard) est exceptionnel, le roi aussi, par contre les autres ne m'ont pas emball. Un petit clin d'oeil  Daenerys et ses jolies marques de bronzage quand elle est nue !


Sur les premiers pisodes, y plus de sexe que de violence, ensuite c'est l'inverse. Certains autres acteurs sont sous-charismatiques, mais c'est volontaire, et trs en phase avec les livres (Rob Stark par exemple).

----------


## jbrasselet

Mais c'est quoi cette scne entre Loras (le chevalier aux fleurs) et Renly Baratheon dans l'pisode 4 ?  :8O:

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais c'est quoi cette scne entre Loras (le chevalier aux fleurs) et Renly Baratheon dans l'pisode 4 ?


Bah quoi ? T'avais pas compris ? Il me semblait qu'elle tait dans les livres cette scne, d'aprs des amis non (elle est peut-tre plus loin dans les bouquins).

----------


## Gnoce

J'ai dvor la saison 1 et je suis addict!

----------


## jbrasselet

Cette scne n'est pas dans les livres ou alors mon esprit l'a zapp compltement.
Et non je n'avais absolument pas imagin cela en lisant les bouquins.

----------


## Glutinus

Par curiosit, la saison 1 s'arrte  quel niveau par rapport aux bouquins ? A la fin de "A game of thrones" (tome 1), donc "Le donjon Rouge" (fin tome 2) en franais ?

D'ailleurs, c'est bte d'avoir appel la srie A game of thrones, c'est certes plus pique et plus explicite que A song of ice and fire...

PS : ai vu hier l'pisode 9 mais trop crev pour enchaner sur le 10 !!

----------


## Metafire18

> Par curiosit, la saison 1 s'arrte  quel niveau par rapport aux bouquins ? A la fin de "A game of thrones" (tome 1), donc "Le donjon Rouge" (fin tome 2) en franais ?


Exactement

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Pour info le dernier livre est sorti il y a quelques jours.

Je termine mon livre en cours et j'attaque !

----------


## Glutinus

> Faut aussi dire que le dernier film Harry Potter est sorti 10 ans aprs le 1er (donc cela ne ferait plus que 10 ans au lieu de 20), qu'il y a eu 2 pisodes d'un spin-off entre temps, et que la dame a annonc des nouveaux tomes, et fait rgulirement des annonces putaclics sur son univers. Donc bon, tout cela me semble plutt normal qu'il y ai toujours autant de "hype", mais au final le dernier film se droulant dans cet univers, date seulement de l'anne dernire.
> 
> Donc oui, le premier film est sorti il y a 20 ans, mais vu que les productions sur cet univers ne sont pas termines, c'est normal qu'il y ait toujours autant de succs entre guillemets.


Harry Potter survit normment  tout le merchandising d'ailleurs. J'ai mes raisons d'apprcier HP, n'empche que j'ai test le jeu mobile avant Wizard Unite + Wizard Unite, et j'ai acquis rcemment un jeu de socit (le deckbuilding, pour qui a parle). Et plus les deux films plutt moyen, y a aussi la pice de thtre, etc.
Donc oui, les fan fictions, les petits conventions, les fan video sont vitales. Faut pas cracher dans la main qui te donne de l'argent !  ::ptdr:: 

En donnant un exemple de produit driv, j'aurai jamais regard Battlestar Galactica (et dieu sait que c'est con, j'adore les vaisseaux spatiaux de manire gnrale... A moins que BG a raviv en moi l'amour des vaisseaux) si je n'avais pas jou au trs bon jeu de socit, qui retranscrit trs bien l'univers de paranoa avec des traitres cachs, et parfois c'est pas des traitres mais juste des gros coups de malchance quand y a des morts...




> De plus comparer un truc avec 10 films au cinma, avec un autre qui n'a eu droit qu' une srie sur une chane payante, je suis moyen convaincu de la pertinence de comparer le succs de la chose. Surtout quand l'un est tous publics et l'autre non. ^^


Succs relatif, videmment. Le nombre de personnes qui me disent, quand je discute de GoT avec un ami / collgue "Ha, moi, je dois tre la seule personne en France  pas regarder GoT". Perdu, je connais plus de personnes qui ne regardent pas GoT que de personnes qui regardent ; et je connais plus de personnes qui regardent Walking Dead que GoT. Sauf que... y a peut-tre moins de propension aux thories dans Walking Dead. Ce qui fait qu'on parle plus de GoT dans les rues et les pauses caf.

Certes GoT est moins grand public, mais on comparait souvent GoT  je ne sais plus quelle srie, c'tait "la seule srie de fantasy regarde autant par les hommes que par les femmes parce que a leur donnait du prtexte de regarder des scnes de cul"

----------


## Ryu2000

> "la seule srie de fantasy regarde autant par les hommes que par les femmes parce que a leur donnait du prtexte de regarder des scnes de cul"


Ah ouais parce qu'avant les femmes trouvaient les histoires de chteaux, zombies, magiciens, dragons trop Nerd, mais avec du sexe a passe.

En tout cas c'est dingue comme la culture Nerd/Geek est devenu mainstream (regardez le documentaire Suck My Geek).
Du coup les vrais fans de comics sont triste "Leave Spiderman alone"  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Glutinus

> Ah ouais parce qu'avant les femmes trouvaient les histoires de chteaux, zombies, magiciens, dragons trop Nerd, mais avec du sexe a passe.


Trs clairement, oui. Tu dbarques ?

----------


## Marco46

> Bon alors pourquoi vous critiquez la dernire saison de la srie TV ?


Parce que c'est une daube, j'ai pas le souvenir d'un massacre pareil. Si ya ptet le film Vercingtorix avec Christophe Lambert mais on est sur du very high level en terme de daube. C'est au del de l'entendement. L'chec de la dernire saison de GoT est d'un niveau infrieur mais on se rapproche dangereusement d'un niveau surhumain.




> De toute faon avec ce matriel de base il n'tait pas possible de faire une meilleure fin


Si, je t'assure qu'il est tout  fait possible de mettre les soldats sur les remparts et pas devant les murs comme des cons. On va pas refaire la liste des insanits faut que j'aille manger mais c'est surtout a le problme.

----------


## Invit

> En tout cas c'est dingue comme la culture Nerd/Geek est devenu mainstream


Par dfinition, non. Il faudrait que la culture Nerd/Geek devienne la norme. 
C'est juste qu'Internet est un tapis rouge pour les sous-cultures, et que la culture Nerd/Geek en est la principale bnficiaire. Quand on tait gosse, il fallait pouvoir y accder, et c'tait loin d'tre donn  tout le monde. Perso, par un coup de chance monstrueux, il y avait une libraire qui vendait des livres dont vous tres le hros sur le jeudi en juillet et en aot. Maintenant, un ordinateur avec une connexion Internet suffit  accder  ces cultures.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par dfinition, non. Il faudrait que la culture Nerd/Geek devienne la norme.


Il y a 8 films Marvel par an et ce sont des blockbusters, donc oui, la culture Geek est devenu mainstream !
Tout le monde a regard des zombies avec The Walking Dead.
Tout le monde a regard des dragons avec Game Of Thrones.

On voit des super-hros partout, alors qu' l'poque ceux qui lisaient des comics taient mal vu par la socit.
Il y a eu plein de consoles mini (NES-Mini, SNES-Mini, Master System Mini, Mega Drive Mini, etc) pour que les gens qui ont connu a puisse y rejouer. (c'est dommage que Sony ait autant loup la Playstation Mini...)

Les lecteurs du seigneur des anneaux passaient pour des gars bizarre dans les annes 90. (comme le dit Bernard Werber dans Suck My Geek).
Aujourd'hui quelqu'un pourrait dire qu'il aime bien les jeux de rles papier (Donjon & Dragon) sans passer pour un fou.

----------


## Glutinus

> On voit des super-hros partout, alors qu' l'poque ceux qui lisaient des comics taient mal vu par la socit.


Mais justement, c'est a tre geek. Pour moi, la meilleure traduction de "geek", c'est "fru de". C'est pour a que la culture geek n'existe pas pour moi, ou plutt c'est un vaste fourre-tout. C'est un ensemble de culture qui de base prennent trop de temps et d'investissement, et bien souvent limine d'autres sous-cultures auxquelles on n'adhre pas (par exemple, j'aime super-hros A, qui est l'antithse de B. B ne m'intresse pas du tout, je n'achte rien, je ne lis pas, je suis donc A-geek et pas du tout B-geek).

Le gars a tellement planch sur le sujet qu'il pourrait en faire une thse. Va discuter avec des vrais Batman-Geeks, Superman-Geeks, ils te diront que le dernier film est une merde pas seulement parce que le scenario ne tient pas la route, mais parce que dans telle aventure de 1973 crite par je ne sais quel scnariste il a t pos que le nouveau postulat serait que... etc.




> Il y a eu plein de consoles mini (NES-Mini, SNES-Mini, Master System Mini, Mega Drive Mini, etc) pour que les gens qui ont connu a puisse y rejouer. (c'est dommage que Sony ait autant loup la Playstation Mini...)


Pour que les gens idoltrent l'objet. Je me suis pris la SNES-mini pour le fun, elle trne  ct de ma vieille SNES qui roule du tonnerre, il faut juste que je rgle le faux contact du cble d'alimentation de cette dernire qui fait que si quelqu'un shoote dedans par mgarde, power out. Et puis pour les 20 jeux dedans,  l'exception de Star Fox 2 dont je ne connaissais mme pas l'existence, on les a tous sur un mulateur qui tournait dj sur Windows 98...

Et l encore, on va rler : pourquoi y a pas Chrono Trigger ? Pourquoi y a pas Donkey Kong Country 2 & 3 (meilleurs que le premier AMHA).




> Les lecteurs du seigneur des anneaux passaient pour des gars bizarre dans les annes 90. (comme le dit Bernard Werber dans Suck My Geek).


Lecteur de quoi ?
J'ai cum Gibert Jeune, Gibert Joseph et Boulinier de 2003  2010 pour complter ma collection de livres dont vous tes le hros. Les prsentoirs taient  ras-bord du tome 1 de SdA. Les gens avaient achet les bouquins (ou pour leur gamin, dans l'espoir que a les forcera  lire)  la sortie des films avant de les revendre immdiatement, parce que franchement, faut pas dconner, 1000 pages pour UN SEUL LIVRE de la trilogie (dont 25 sur l'herbe  pipe), non merci.

Donc non clairement le lecteur du SdA reste encore un huluberlu pour le quidam moyen qui s'est juste tap 9h de film pour connatre l'histoire.




> Aujourd'hui quelqu'un pourrait dire qu'il aime bien les jeux de rles papier (Donjon & Dragon) sans passer pour un fou.


Si le MMORPG et le jeu de socit ont gagn leurs lettres de noblesse aujourd'hui (je me souviens encrore quand mes potes se sont mis  WoW, ils se sont fait montrer du doigt par les bogoss de l'cole d'ing... avant que ceux-ci rejoingnent leur rang quelques mois plus tard), rares sont ceux qui font du jeu de rle sur table. Le rliste parat moins fou que dans les annes 90 (Mireille Dumas, l'affaire Carpentras, le pdf "Les jeux de rle sont dangereux"...) mais reste trs marginal, notamment  cause de l'engagement des sessions de jeu (facile 6h) et des investissements hors temps. Parce que bon,  chaque version de WoW (de Heartstone si on fait la comparaison aujourd'hui), y avait des personnages qui sont nerfs, 2 jours aprs, on a dj des guides qui disent quoi faire pour ropitmiser un perso.

mais pour le jdr, on utilise la rgle qu'on veut, et celles maisons du MJ etc. donc l'investissement peut tre bien plus lourd

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, la meilleure traduction de "geek", c'est "fru de".


Ouais et c'est marrant quand c'est pas en rapport avec la science fiction, l'hroque fantasy, les mangas, les comics, les bd, les romans, les jeux-vido, etc.
Par exemple il y a des Geeks "architecte", c'est des gens qui pourraient parler pendant des heures des solutions d'isolation d'une maison (a arrive  ceux qui bossent dans la construction).
Il peut y avoir des Geeks "musique classique", qui connaissent les tnors, les barytons, les basses, etc.
Ds que quelqu'un est passionn par un truc on peut dire qu'il est Geek dans son domaine.

Quand on entend dire que la culture Geek est devenu mainstream, c'est que maintenant c'est considr comme tant normal de regarder des sries avec des zombies et des dragons.
Avant c'tait un truc de niche, c'tait pas des supers productions, c'tait pas grand public.




> Va discuter avec des vrais Batman-Geeks, Superman-Geeks, ils te diront que le dernier film est une merde


Ouais a je l'ai dj dis avec "Leave Spiderman alone". Les fans du comics dtestent les films.
C'est difficile de faire mieux que des comics ou des mangas, c'est normal que les fans soient du quand a s'loigne trop de l'oeuvre original.

Bon aprs il parait que l'adaptation franaise de Nicky Larson respect l'humour de base, donc il faut voir...




> mais pour le jdr, on utilise la rgle qu'on veut, et celles maisons du MJ etc. donc l'investissement peut tre bien plus lourd


L'investissement dans un MMORPG est souvent trs lourd galement. (il faut se synchroniser et certains joue jusqu' tard dans la nuit)
L avec des sries comme Stranger Things, les jeunes vont trouver a cool de faire des jeux de rles.
Avant le gars populaire c'tait le quarterback, aujourd'hui c'est un nerd.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> parce que franchement, faut pas dconner, 1000 pages pour UN SEUL LIVRE de la trilogie (dont 25 sur l'herbe  pipe), non merci.


En mme temps c'est pas tant que a, il y a moult exemples de saga beaucoup plus longues, aprs c'est sr que si le moindre livre de plus de 500 pages fait fuir...  ::D: 

Perso en ce moment je lis la Roue du temps de Robert Jordan. Dans mon dition, chaque tome doit faire entre 650 et 900+ pages (mais plus proche des 8/900 pour la grosse majorit), sauf que pour le coup, il n'y en a pas que 3 des tomes, mais plutt 15/20.  ::aie:: 

Mme GoT en soit (puisque le sujet parle de a  la base), c'est largement beaucoup plus long  lire que LOTR, Harry Potter aussi d'ailleurs. 


Sinon je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec ta dfinition de Geek, oui la plupart des Geek sont frus de leurs sujets (car comme toute personne passionne par un sujet, il va y passer normment de temps et accumuler de nombreuses connaissances sur le sujet), mais tre fru de quelque chose ne fait pas de toi un Geek. Un fru de Jazz ou de musique Baroque, n'est pas un "Geek de Jazz" ou un "Geek de musique Baroque".

Idem pour ton histoire de super-hros A et B, avec tes A.Geek et B.Geek. Il n'y a pas un A.Geek et un B.Geek, il y a 2 Geek avec des gots diffrents c'est tout (et encore, si ils ne sont que fan de super hros A et de super hros  B, mme pas sr qu'on puisse les qualifier de Geek, cf plus bas, j'y reviens). Tout comme tu peux avoir un guitariste qui ne jure que par la guitare sche classique et un autre que par la guitare lectrique. Au final cela reste 2 guitaristes.


Perso il y a un bout de dfinition sur Wikipdia que je trouve dj trs bien :




> Depuis le dbut du xxie sicle, les multiples dfinitions qui furent attribues au terme geek peuvent se rsumer par leur point commun : le geek est celui qui svade grce  son imaginaire, cest--dire qui se divertit grce  celui-ci, en se passionnant pour des domaines prcis (science-fiction, fantastique, informatique) dans lesquels il aura une connaissance pousse, et en sinsrant au sein de communauts actives de passionns


Aprs on peut discuter des domaines en questions, et chacun aura probablement sa propre liste, mais pour ma part (donc cela ne fait pas lieu de loi hein), j'y mettrais les effectivement :

science-fiction (peu importe le mdia)
fantastique (peu importe le mdia)
informatique
jeux-vidos
jeux de rles sous toutes ses formes (livre, papier, cartes, jeu de socit/plateau,etc.)

Et en gnral, pour moi toujours, le Geek passe normment de temps (la majorit de son temps libre compar  ses autres activits) dans plusieurs de ces domaines.  

Aprs c'est vrai aussi que j'inclus peut-tre moins de trucs car je fais dj des distinctions, par exemple pour moi, avec mec qui ne lit que pleins de manga, ce n'est pas un Geek, mais un Otaku, un mec qui ne joue qu'aux jeux-vidos est un gamer, un mec qui ne s'intresse que dans des trucs un peu scientifique ou autres est un nerd, etc, J'ai gard les "tiquettes"  l'ancienne.  ::D:  

Mais voil pour moi, un Geek c'est quelqu'un qui baigne vraiment dans plusieurs de ces domaines, et qui effectivement va chercher plus loin, qui accumule plus de connaissances, que le pratiquant lambda des domaines en question.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a 8 films Marvel par an et ce sont des blockbusters, donc oui, la culture Geek est devenu mainstream !


Dans ce cas, mainstream n'est pas le bon terme. Tout le monde connat Marvel, mais les comics restent un courant littraire on ne peut plus spcialis.




> Mais justement, c'est a tre geek. Pour moi, la meilleure traduction de "geek", c'est "fru de". C'est pour a que la culture geek n'existe pas pour moi, ou plutt c'est un vaste fourre-tout.


Un vaste fourre-tout oui, mais geek est un terme intressant tel qu'utilis en France en ce moment, je trouve. J'ai l'impression que c'est "fru de trucs  univers non conventionnels". Forcment, maintenant que la socit s'est dcoince d'un point de vue artistique, il y a plus de genres, plus de cultures, et plus de fans. Mais oui, le lecteur du SdA reste un hurluberlu, heureusement, sinon il faudrait qu'on trouve autre chose  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Bon alors pourquoi vous critiquez la dernire saison de la srie TV ?


Tout simplement parce que c'est d'actualit. Sans doute viens-tu d'arriver, mais le prsent sujet sur Game Of Thrones date de la sortie de la srie. Et les critiques ne sont pas limites  la dernire saison, ni  la srie d'ailleurs.  ::P: 


Pour ce qui est du terme "culture geek", je doute qu'il faille lancer ici un dbat de vocabulaire. En considrant que cela fasse rfrence  la culture "comics, manga, HF, SF, ...." : alors oui, elle s'est clairement popularise, mais sous un forme diffrente de ce  quoi les "vrais geeks" (ceux qui parlent couramment l'Elfique et le Klingon) ont/avait l'habitude. Forcment ds qu'une uvre devient "grand public" elle est adapte pour plaire au plus grand nombre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un fru de Jazz ou de musique Baroque, n'est pas un "Geek de Jazz" ou un "Geek de musique Baroque".


Moi perso je suis totalement pour qu'on dise "Geek de musique Baroque"  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 
Quelque part a colle, bon aprs c'est pas un univers imaginaire c'est l'histoire de la musique, mais sur la passion a colle.
C'est comme ceux qui se mettent en uniforme et qui rejouent des scnes historique, quelque part c'est un peu des cosplayeurs les types...




> Mais voil pour moi, un Geek c'est quelqu'un qui baigne vraiment dans plusieurs de ces domaines, et qui effectivement va chercher plus loin, qui accumule plus de connaissances, que le pratiquant lambda des domaines en question.


Un Geek c'est un gars qui s'en fout d'avoir 40 ans et de continuer d'aimer des trucs que la socit pourrait considr comme tant destin aux enfants.
Comme ceux qui collectionnent les jeux-vido ou les figurines.

D'ailleurs je vous conseille cette excellente mission (avec le grand Mr Quarat) :


HARD LOOTERS c'est 3 gars qui vont faire des boutiques au Japon, il y a des vieux jeux-vido, des figurines, des bornes d'arcades, c'est gnial !!!  ::mouarf::  :8-): 




> Tout le monde connat Marvel, mais les comics restent un courant littraire on ne peut plus spcialis.


Les comics c'tait un truc de niche, tout le monde n'en lisait pas.
Les comics sont devenu mainstream quand ils sont pass en film.
C'est pour a que les fans hardcore de comics sont dgoutt, parce que c'tait leur truc  eux et c'est devenu grand public.
C'est  partir du film Blade que c'est devenu n'importe quoi.
Il y a mme eu une adaptation de Ant Man en film !




> Mais oui, le lecteur du SdA reste un hurluberlu, heureusement, sinon il faudrait qu'on trouve autre chose


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
Aujourd'hui a choquerait personne de voir quelqu'un lire Le Hobbit ou Le Seigneur des anneaux.
 une poque il y a bien eu plein d'enfants qui ont lu Harry Poter.

Maintenant que j'y pense il y a un paquet d'adolescences qui taient fan de Twilight (et maintenant ya 50 shades of gray qui est une fanfiction bas sur Twilight).
Mme les filles sont geeks et aiment les seins dans Game Of Thrones, c'est incroyable le progrs. (les fans de 50 shades sont peut tre devenu Geek BDSM par contre...).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip



 ::arf:: 





> Mme les filles sont geeks et aiment les seins dans Game Of Thrones, c'est incroyable le progrs. (les fans de 50 shades sont peut tre devenu Geek BDSM par contre...).


C'est tout de mme incroyable cette capacit d'arriver  mettre ensemble autant de choses sans rapports les unes avec les autres, pour en sortir une affirmation sans aucun sens, et ce, sur tous les sujets o tu passes. 

La dernire phrase de cette citation (la partie entre parenthses) vaut son pesant de cacahutes  elle seule.

----------


## Ryu2000

> vaut son pesant de cacahutes


Si vous n'tes pas capable de comprendre mon humour tant pis pour vous, perso je suis trs content de ma blague. Dans mon protocole c'est totalement valid.

----------


## Ryu2000

Honest Trailer Game Of Thrones saison 6  8 :

----------

